# Anodizing Services in Sydney Australia?



## D2000 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Australians, 

Does anyone know of any, used any or run any anodizing services in Sydney Australia, or Australia in general? 

I'm quite set on getting a proper Hard Anodize finish on a few lights and am looking for a place to do them.

If this thread is in the wrong place please feel free to move it 

Cheers


----------



## Mattaus (May 24, 2013)

I'm in Brisbane, and I don't want to sound too cliche here, but Google is your friend. Look for bicycle and motorbike shops, or custom car shops. Places like this do work like what you want all the time.

Give them a call, and tell them exactly what you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D2000 (May 24, 2013)

No no, not cliche at all.

I should have mentioned that i did do a pretty thorough search of Google with the phrase "Anodizing Services Sydney" and managed to contact two companies that looked like they would. 

I was just asking too see if anyone knew anyone in particular to go to. 

Good idea with the custom shops for auto though - i wouldn't have thought of that.

Cheers


----------



## Mattaus (May 24, 2013)

Yeah motorcycle shops are nor.ally the best bet as bikes have more exposed metal that cars normally. That being said, that's normally type 2 I believe (more brighter colours) as opposed to HAIII which is what you're after. 

Gun shops are a good bet as well. Contact a shooting club. There's a coating shop near me in Brissie that does HAIII and Cerakoting for firearms and engine parts which I take advantage of now and then (but I've never had anything anodized through them). 

If you get desperate I can get in touch with them and help you out.

- Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattaus (May 25, 2013)

Normally*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm (May 25, 2013)

Anodizing Services in Sydney Australia?

http://www.anodizers.com/

anodizing sevices sydney Google Search

Norm


----------



## D2000 (May 26, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> Yeah motorcycle shops are nor.ally the best bet as bikes have more exposed metal that cars normally. That being said, that's normally type 2 I believe (more brighter colours) as opposed to HAIII which is what you're after.
> 
> Gun shops are a good bet as well. Contact a shooting club. There's a coating shop near me in Brissie that does HAIII and Cerakoting for firearms and engine parts which I take advantage of now and then (but I've never had anything anodized through them).
> 
> ...





Norm said:


> Anodizing Services in Sydney Australia?
> 
> http://www.anodizers.com/
> 
> ...




Cheers for both your answers guys 

I appreciate it.

That anodizers company is only about 50 kms from my house. Awesome


----------

